# Cu-Avana Robusto (maduro) Cigar Review - Very Mild, Very Smooth



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

When I first started smoking cigars, not knowing the first thing about cigars, I dismissed these as way too mild. So when I saw some ten-packs on b...

Read the full review here: Cu-Avana Robusto (maduro) Cigar Review - Very Mild, Very Smooth


----------

